# What do you always wonder about?



## KoreanDeathKid (May 25, 2008)

Is there any questions in your lives that is not anwered, and most will never be anwered?
somethings that i always wonder about are
1. Did dinosaurs shed?
2. How did God came to be?


----------



## blackforces get you (May 25, 2008)

i wonder if a time machine will be invented before the earth ends


----------



## Azaleah (May 25, 2008)

blackforces get you said:


> i wonder if a time machine will be invented before the earth ends



If a time machine was invented we would already know, because people would have come back in time and someone would be bound to slip up with the truth lol.


I always wonder why humans are so much less adapted to survival than any other animal, but yet we are ruling the world...


----------



## Mvskokee (May 25, 2008)

you never know though


----------



## angelrose (May 26, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> I always wonder why humans are so much less adapted to survival than any other animal, but yet we are ruling the world...





that's it. that's humans. we are so smart we are killing ourselves. too smart for our own good.


----------



## angelrose (May 26, 2008)

on that note ...what I wonder is why we are even here


----------

